# Anyone tell me some info about these recurves?



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

For # 2,3 and 4, try www.tradgang.com

There's a guy there called "the real bowdoc" who can tell you the ages of the Bear bows by their serial numbers.

Don't know much about #2, but the #1 was made by Les Dunsdon, one of several Ontario bowmakers in the 50s and 60s. Yours would be an early-60s (probably). This was a bit before my time, but in the mid 60s, Dunsdon and another bowyer named Harry Tillmark joined up and called their company Dunmark. Later in the mid 70s they connected with another Toronto area company called Archery Craft, which became Dunarco, then DACO for short. DACO bought a US company called Outers (Astro compounds) which made the Astro Regency which was a '70s top target compound bow. DACO then got bought out in the early 80s by a Quebec company called TOPO, which promptly folded, killing all of this history.

The sight on your bow is called a "Reynolds".


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you very much.

When I tried to research his name, all I could come up with was a book he authored or co-authored.

Also thanks for the link. It has joined my favorits list.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

love the stain on the 2nd bow from the top.....bear grizzly


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have got a blackhawk like the 3rd one down, they were made by the cravelli
brothers in I think Mckeesport PA


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. It is hard to find good information on older archery equipment on the net.

I gave the top bow to a friend. She is just starting out in archery with her family.


----------

